# 0900er trotz DSL !?



## Unregistriert (15 Dezember 2006)

habe auf meiner Rechnung Verbindungen über die 
mcn tele.com AG, Bad Homburg

Angeblich habe ich für
00:11:04 Min  die Nummer 09005739900201
00:03:40 Min  die Nummer 09005852100201
00:00:57 Min  die Nummer 09005852100201
genutzt

kann man erkennen ob es sich hierbei um eine Dialer Nummer handelt die man sich unbewusst online eingefangen hat oder ob das eine Nummer ist die tatsächlich von jemandem via Telefon kontaktiert wurde..

habe bereits intern herum gefragt, es weiss aber keiner etwas von entsprechenden Telefonaten. Des weiteren war zu den in der Telekom Rechnung angegebenen Zeiten keiner online.
Habe ich aus meiner Provider Abrechnung ersehen können, daß ich an diesen Tagen zwar online war aber die Angabe der Zeiten stimmt nicht überein.

Ich nutze XP, Antivir, ZA und online nur über T-DSL und kein Fax oder sonstiges hängt noch dazwischen.

kann evtl. jemand helfen??


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0900er trotz DSL !?*

Frag doch mal auf den Antillen, äääh, in Bad Homburg nach...
infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com

oder rufe am Montag an


> Unser Service-Rufnummern-Team ist montags bis freitags von
> 9:00 bis 18:00 Uhr für Sie da.
> Telefon: 0800.100 88 11
> Fax: 0800.100 87 86


[ironie]Du hast dieses Forum aber nicht über deren Linkliste gefunden?
http://www.mcn-tele.com/index01_04.html


> Auswahl Fachpresse
> ...
> computerbetrug.de
> ...
> ...


----------



## drboe (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0900er trotz DSL !?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> online nur über T-DSL und kein Fax oder sonstiges hängt noch dazwischen.


Wenn der fragliche PC wirklich nur mit dem DSL-Router bzw. dem DSL-Modem verbunden ist und nicht zusätzlich mit dem Telefonnetz (ISDN/analog), kann der PC die fragliche Nummer nicht gewählt haben und scheidet somit als Verurschaer der Anrufe aus. DSL ist nicht geeignet eine Rufnummer im öffentlichen Telefon-Netz anzurufen. Das ginge lediglich via VoIP und Gateways des VoIP-Providers. Übrigens: Das jemand 11 min lang einem Pfeifton des Modems der Gegenseite zuhört, scheint mir sehr unwahrscheinlich. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0900er trotz DSL !?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Angeblich habe ich für
> 00:11:04 Min die Nummer 09005739900201
> 00:03:40 Min die Nummer 09005852100201
> 00:00:57 Min die Nummer 09005852100201
> genutzt


Einem Berufskollegen ist mal so was Ähnliches passiert, leider weiß ich nicht mehr, welcher Anbieter Geld von ihm sehen wollte. Vom Computer ging nur eine DSL-Leitung raus, also kam ein Dialer nicht in Frage.

Nach einem fruchtlosen Briefwechsel füllte er ein Mahnbescheid-Formular über die streitige Forderung aus, schickte sie dem Provider mit der Bitte um Unterschrift und forderte ihn unter reduzierter Höflichkeit auf, seine Klagedrohung in die Tat umzusetzen.

Danach war Ruhe.

Wuschel


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0900er trotz DSL !?*

Die Idee hat etwas bestechendes , ein Art vereinfachte negative Feststellungsklage...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0900er trotz DSL !?*

Nun habe ich auch so einen 9,95€ Euro auf meiner Rechnung. Das einzige was passiert ist: Ein Anruf (ich wurde angerufen) wo man eine Taste drücken muste. Was das genau weiss ich nicht aber es wird wahrscheinlich eine art "CallBack"-funktion (Also R-Gespräch) sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0900er trotz DSL !?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nun habe ich auch so einen 9,95€ Euro auf meiner Rechnung.


wie lautet denn die Nummer?  (EVN anfordern falls nicht vorhanden)


----------

